
Critique of Cap'n Proto Schema Language (2019) - imoldfella
https://zenhack.net/2019/06/25/a-critique-of-the-capnproto-schema-language.html
======
kentonv
Discussion thread from Cap'n Proto mailing list:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/capnproto/4vuvooHvbHc/hJCX10...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/capnproto/4vuvooHvbHc/hJCX10NqDAAJ)

